# I will draw all the fishie friends !!~



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to draw today , tomorrow , and the day after .
Home with nothing to do let's get this cracking ! 
Just post a pic of your fish and gimme about an hour , I will draw a little cartoon drawing of your fish .
Just for fun , don't expect perfection , just little doodles of bettas ! :3

Go , go , go !!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89060199428/just-a-warning-for-today-going-to-draw-a-crapton

My drawing style . Cartoony . I could draw ...

You holding a fish tank with your fish in it .
The fish itself 
The fish with some of the tank in the background

Remember it's free and I'm super bored lol !


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

My bad making a new link gimme a second ...

Here you go ! http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89064518018/send-me-pictures-of-your-betta-fish-and-i-will

I really want to draw post pictures of your fish right here !! :3


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

This is Drago, I can't wait to see what you do with him!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

DforDrago said:


> This is Drago, I can't wait to see what you do with him!


He is very pretty !! Coloring him in right now :3


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89157316788/drew-another-fishie-3-his-name-is-drago-d

I drew drago ! Hope you like it ! He is blowing up a little bubble nest :3
The medium blue looks very dark in my camera , idk ?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Igneel please


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Why of course ! Especially for a betta as pretty as igneel !! He is a chocolate correct ? :-D here you go ! http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89163854898/here-is-another-drawing-for-someone-else


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love it Thank you!!! and Igneel says thanks for the compliment:-D


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> I love it Thank you!!! and Igneel says thanks for the compliment:-D


Thank you I'm glad you like it !! Do you have any other fishies I could draw ? :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love to have one of Ellis too if you want to draw him


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> I would love to have one of Ellis too if you want to draw him


WOW !!! :shock:
That fish is so pretty and cute at the same time !!! He has such a little chubby smile ! I can't wait to draw him !! Will post it tomorrow !! :-D


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89258777208/ellis-wants-her-food

When I was drawing the black outline , I had traced the wrong lines for its face , it ended up histerically cute . Hope you like it !! 

Lol do you have anymore fish ? Don't think it's a burden asking I honestly will draw them all . I'm bored most of the time and this is fun for me !! Honestly though send me like 10 pictures if you want and I will draw them all XD


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89157316788/drew-another-fishie-3-his-name-is-drago-d
> 
> I drew drago ! Hope you like it ! He is blowing up a little bubble nest :3
> The medium blue looks very dark in my camera , idk ?


Jon he's gorgeous! Thank you so much!!! So cute!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

DforDrago said:


> Jon he's gorgeous! Thank you so much!!! So cute!!



:blueyay:
Thank you so much !!

Anyone else got fishes I could draw ? :-D


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, here's Orannis, my newest fishy!! He's a doubletail halfmoon. I hop you can see all his colors well enough!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jonthefish said:


> http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89258777208/ellis-wants-her-food
> 
> When I was drawing the black outline , I had traced the wrong lines for its face , it ended up histerically cute . Hope you like it !!
> 
> Lol do you have anymore fish ? Don't think it's a burden asking I honestly will draw them all . I'm bored most of the time and this is fun for me !! Honestly though send me like 10 pictures if you want and I will draw them all XD



Thank you it's brilliant, I really love this picture of him!!!! 

I do have lots of other fish but they're not betta's but if you want to draw them too just let me know


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope this helps; he's a lil blurry but his colors show great in this one!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like two completely different fish !! :-D
Drew him more like the second photo but took how the tail looks like it has a dark blue outline from the first pic ! 

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89476141458/orannis-the-double-tailed-halfmoon


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thank you it's brilliant, I really love this picture of him!!!!
> 
> I do have lots of other fish but they're not betta's but if you want to draw them too just let me know



I would draw them but I am trying to really get the hang of betta fish first ! Will draw them another time though ! 
And my markers are kind of drying out , gotta buy more soon !! 

Commissions are still open , they just might take longer to draw !! Thank you !! :-D


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> Looks like two completely different fish !! :-D
> Drew him more like the second photo but took how the tail looks like it has a dark blue outline from the first pic !
> 
> http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89476141458/orannis-the-double-tailed-halfmoon


Thank you so much!! Yeah, I used the flash in the first pics and it completely distorted his colors. But thank you so much, he looks incredible! I even love the way you wrote his name and the turn of his mouth has a decidedly no-nonsense look to it! LoL it's so awesome!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jonthefish said:


> I would draw them but I am trying to really get the hang of betta fish first ! Will draw them another time though !
> And my markers are kind of drying out , gotta buy more soon !!
> 
> Commissions are still open , they just might take longer to draw !! Thank you !! :-D



Ok, I did have one other betta but he passed away about a year ago, you can draw him if you want  

his name was Indigo he's who I named my account after


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89485712698/a-friend-wanted-a-drawing-her-lovely-fish

Love how this one came out . Almost ran out of blue marker half way !! 
Really do hope you like it


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

DforDrago said:


> Thank you so much!! Yeah, I used the flash in the first pics and it completely distorted his colors. But thank you so much, he looks incredible! I even love the way you wrote his name and the turn of his mouth has a decidedly no-nonsense look to it! LoL it's so awesome!


I really appriciate it so much !


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jonthefish said:


> http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89485712698/a-friend-wanted-a-drawing-her-lovely-fish
> 
> Love how this one came out . Almost ran out of blue marker half way !!
> Really do hope you like it


Aww I love it Thanks so much


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Aww I love it Thanks so much


I truly feel honored that you put it as your avatar that's so sweet I'm so glad you like it :tongue:


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

ooh, still interested?
Sekihan in the first pic, then Spike, then Kaosu


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

April R ! Love a challenge . Drew all of them together !! :-D
Hope you like it ! Kaosu ended up really pink , again my lighting morphed the color a bit .

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89553831018/more-fishy-drawings-bought-some-fresh-new-art

And bought some fresh art markers !!! Bring on the BETTAS !!!! :welldone:


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I love Spike's coloring. Perfect!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

April R said:


> I love Spike's coloring. Perfect!



Gasp ! Didn't think anyone was going to like their drawings that much !! :-D

Yay ! Anyone else want a drawing ?? :3


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

May I have one of Gertrude please? This is what she looks like:


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://neko7676.tumblr.com/post/89669331583/gertrude-the-female-red-betta-fish

Enjoy ! You caught me at a good time as I already had my sketchbook out


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

So cute! Thank you so much :-D


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

CasGer said:


> So cute! Thank you so much :-D


No problem ! Glad you like it ! :-D


----------

